

[Ask HN] what caused the HN traffic spike? - uptownhr
https://siteanalytics.compete.com/embed_chart/ycombinator.com/small/

======
adventured
That's assuming there was a traffic spike that resembles what compete.com is
showing. They're not an accurate source for traffic stats.

~~~
uptownhr
If compete is not accurate is there an accurate source?

